# Acer Launch Manager Problem



## snaileigh (Dec 6, 2006)

My laptop keeps coming up an error from Launch Manager which reads

"Powercinema.exe REMOTE MY_TV: The system cannot find the file specified."

This message seems to appear totally randomly, and is getting more frequently and thus more annoying.

I run PowerDVD on my laptop, and I believe powercinema is a part of this program. But none of my launch buttons lead to this program, so I can't understand why it would come up.

I emailed Acer and there ever so helpful answer was to format my laptop, which I'd obviously prefer not to do. lol. I'd also prefer not to get rid of either PowerDVD or Launch Manager. (Re-installing Launch Manager did not work).

I'm thinking perhaps uninstalling Launch Manager and editing the registry to ensure there are no traces of it left, then reinstall it... however I'm not quite sure how to go about this and don't wanna fiddle with the registry without a bit of proffessional advice.

thanks for any help

kayleigh x x


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Powercinema is part of PowerDvd. If you have the cd for this program, try a reinstall. 
Also a system restore might fix this.


----------



## snaileigh (Dec 6, 2006)

I've tried reinstalling but its still coming up.

Wouldn't a system restore take me back to factory settings? Therefore I'd lose everything on the laptop.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

No, just the settings back to the restore point. If this started happening a week ago, then restore to a point a week ago for example. Its not the same as the recovery partition.

Start > (All) Programs > Accessories > System Tools > System Restore

Usually I restore a day before the day the problem started happening just to make sure the problem didn't start before the restore point was created that day. So depending on how long ago this started happening, you will want to restore a couple of days extra just to make sure.


----------



## snaileigh (Dec 6, 2006)

To be honest, I can't remember exactly when it started happening. But I've tried two different restore points so far, and so far no luck. Should I keep going back and restoring to an earlier point until the problem goes away? 

From what I remember, the problem has only been occuring for two weeks at the most. And the restore point I'm currently on is for 28th November...


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Did you remove the program with add/remove programs before the reinstall? If not, give that a try.


----------



## snaileigh (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah I did remove it with add/remove programs. Still no luck. Tis definitely strange.

Anyhow, I have resigned myself to living without launch manager. I didn't actually use the launch buttons all that much anyway.

Thank you all for your help anyway.


----------

